# كيفية فك و تركيب التربينه ( فيــديــو )



## م/ مصطفي (1 أغسطس 2009)

السـلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 


هذا اخـواني فيــديـو يوضح كيفيه فـك و تـركيب التربيـنه 
مع شـرح الاحتيــاطــات الامنيــه  


التحميــل من هنــــــــــــــــــــا 


اتمنـي الافــاده للجميــع :)​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (1 أغسطس 2009)

جارى التحميل " شكرا جزيلا "


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 أغسطس 2009)

كنت اتمني منك اخي العزيز مصطفي ورفيق الدراسه وضع الرابط علي موقع غير الرابيدشير جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 أغسطس 2009)

عموما هناك اسطوانه كامله من 4 اجزاء لفك التربينه لمحرك cfm 56 يكلمنى وانا ابعتهاله


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------

